# RCA DVR40 users please read



## Brandon45 (Mar 13, 2004)

In Directv central under Showcases, how many Showcases do you guys have? I'm only seeing 5, and there is a thread ongoing at Tivo Community with other DVR40 owners also only seeing the same 5 Showcases. I was wondering if anybody over here was having the same problem. According to the thread the other brands of Directivo's are showing all 12 Showcases. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

I've got 10 of them on my DRV40 this morning. Not sure why different equipment would be different.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk Brandon :hi:

I never really paid attention to this before, but I just checked, and as of right now, my Hughes has 10 showcases and the RCA has 5. I don't understand why the wouldn't have the same, since all TiVos are basically the same thing and run the same s/w.

Hughes SD-DVR40
-HBO
-Starz On Demand
-Starz Super Pack
-Time Line
-Two Brothers
-TiVolution Magazine
-Showtime
-Discovery
-TLC
-Sundance Channel

RCA DVR40
-TiVolution Magazine
-Showtime
-Discovery
-TLC
-Sundance Channel


----------



## Brandon45 (Mar 13, 2004)

RCA DVR40
-TiVolution Magazine
-Showtime
-Discovery
-TLC
-Sundance Channel

Those are the same 5 that I have. What software is your RCA running? I just got my RCA a few days ago and i have the newest software so i don't know if this is a new problem or not.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Both units are on 3.1.1c. My Hughes had C for a while now, but the RCA is a replacememnt to another Hughes that was fried in a storm a few weeks ago, it just received C 2 days ago.


----------



## Brandon45 (Mar 13, 2004)

Did you take notice if the RCA had more than these 5 showcases before it updated to c ?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm sorry Brandon, I didn't notice. I just got this unit 2 weeks ago tomorrow and it's the living room TiVo so my mom uses it more then me and she doesn't recall either.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

Brandon45 said:


> In Directv central under Showcases, how many Showcases do you guys have? I'm only seeing 5, and there is a thread ongoing at Tivo Community with other DVR40 owners also only seeing the same 5 Showcases. I was wondering if anybody over here was having the same problem. According to the thread the other brands of Directivo's are showing all 12 Showcases. Thanks for any replies.


There is a long thread on this at tivocommunity.com The is no fix yet.


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, they finally fixed our RCA DVR40's so now we get our 12 showcases and our yellow star in the main menu. Now if they would just speed up the DirecTV guide so I can channel surf in style I would be so happy.


----------

